# Against the wall? (workbench)



## upriver (May 4, 2011)

Hello-

Wondering if it is fine to consider putting a hand-tool workbench against the wall, leaving access to the right-hand edge (tail vise) open. I would ideally like 360-degree access but that will not be possible in the space I am considering. I see lots of you have your benches against the wall, anyone really regret doing this?

Thanks for thoughts.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have a small shop so I filled up the three available walls with benches. I roll the table saw out into the center of my shop to cut larger items. I like this set up.


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

I had mine against the wall for a while and it was fine most of the time, but then I decided to put some locking casters on the legs. Now I have the best of both worlds! I can put it up against the wall when not in use and roll it out to the middle of the garage when I need the access. Granted, it's not dedicated to hand-tool usage, but I haven't noticed any movement as long as the casters are locked down. If you think that might work for you, make sure you get casters that lock the wheel and the swivel to reduce the movement as much as possible.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

My shop is cramped, so my bench is against the wall ( http://lumberjocks.com/TheDane/workshop ).

My workbench is on a mobile base, so I can take it wherever I want (within reason). 

-Gerry


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Against a wall is fine. I often have the bench out about 10" from the
wall, with plywood scraps stuffed behind it. This gives more working
area for laying frames across the bench. Also you can attach parts
bins and tool shelves behind the bench if it is out from the wall a foot
or so, but still reach everything.

I've had the bench further out to work all around it and while this is
a nice for doing assemblies and some repair work, it's not often 
often necessary when doing planing and joinery.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I recently moved my workbench against the wall because I wanted to have my hand tools and such on the wall above the bench. I am very happy with it against the wall and the ability to reach my tools right over the bench is very helpful.


----------



## upriver (May 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone. I've always had my benches against the wall but am new to the handtool focus. Now that I look around, I see lots of "pros" have their benches against the wall too. This is pretty exciting as it means I can get a longer bench than I had hoped into my tiny shop. I was trying to come up with a way for it to fit in the "middle" of the room and it was very cramped that way. Visualizing it against the wall instead makes a ton of sense layout wise, just wanted to make sure I wasn't making a bad choice workwise.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

My benches that are along the walls total 35+ feet. I made them wall mounted so the floor is completly clear under them. I did later add some, under bench, shelves and cabinets in places.


----------



## StephenO (Jun 7, 2011)

My current benches are against the wall, but the new ones are going to be freestanding units on heavy, locking casters so that I can roll them out when I need to. They will still sit in the same spots as the old ones, though.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I have a long and a shorter work bench against the wall (attached actually) with my radial arm saw between the two benches. The benches are in-line/true to the radial arm saw table so they serve to hold materials I am sawing on the radial arm saw as well as work benches. I then made rolling work benches with cabinets and/or drawers that roll up under the two benches. As stated above, the casters lock both the roll ans swivel. All the bench tops (long and short wall mounted, radial arm saw table top, and the four rolling workbenches have dog holes. The larger bench has a tail vise and the rolling benches are getting the veritas flush mounted vises.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have one bench that is bolted to the wall. My main benck is up against the wall until I am using it, then I pull it away a couple of inches.


----------



## upriver (May 4, 2011)

thanks everyone. I have come to realize its a fairly common arrangement.

And as it happens, I have possibly figured out a way to orient my bench so that it is not against a wall, but this means it will be somewhat near a woodstove. I am not sure what issues that could involve - if it will make the bench or work on the bench dry out more quickly or otherwise be an aggravating factor.

If I keep the bench against the wall, at 8 feet I will have 2 feet on either end. That sounds a little tight when considering a jointer plane on either side. I could also move it a foot closer to one wall, so it would have 3 feet on the side more likely to see a plane shooting past the end. Or I could take the bench down to 7 feet.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Until you bolt it to the floor, you will have options. Did anyone let you know that after 6 months or less you could easily take it all apart and change it to fulfill requirements that have not yet been realized?


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I was taught that the hand tool bench is really just a big clamp, designed to hold material firmly while you work on it. I think the best positioning is where you can walk around the bench to work from different angles and all four sides. Then there is the assembly bench, again best if you can walk around it for the same reasons. It's appropriate (I think) to have a garage bench against the wall but I recommend (If possible) you find a way to access all four sides of a hand tool bench. If you don't have that as an option you will still have a functional tool. Just my opinion.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't disagree with that, I would love to do that but I don't have the space.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I have my workbench against the wall. It is around 28" deep. The only issue I occasionally have is trying to plane large pieces on the diagonal. My plane keeps bumping into the wall. It doesn't happen often though and it's the only issue I've run into. I have a little gap in my table though near the wall to allow shavings and wood chips through though.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

*I hate my bench against the wall.* I have a garage shop so I am pressed for room so I pushed it up against the wall I tend to use it as a shelf to pile the crap I am too lazy to put away.I think the work bench should be used more like a tool instead of a piece furniture.I think *newwoodbutcher* is right use it like a clamp or a building station.Putting your bench against the wall religates to the sidelines when it should be center stage! I think I am going to buy some heavy duty wheels and get my bench back in the game!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Chris Schwarz, author of "The Workbench Design Book" and former managing editor of "Popular Woodworking" magazine is a pretty well respected authority on workbenches and he prefers his bench, even though it weighs over 300lbs, to be against a wall for added stability.

I designed mine to be in the middle of the floor because I designed clamps and vises for both sides for different jobs. I wanted access to all sides. I could have made one longer bench work as well though. To each, his (or her) own.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Lots of good input here, mine is slightly different. I have a window behind my bench, so hanging tools there ain't much of an option (don't want an "in front of glass" hanging display). I could scoot it up against the wall, but I have it about 18" away from it so I can go back there for clamping and cleaning, AND it leaves room for projects that otherwise wouldn't fit on the 24" deep worksurface except to hang out only in front. It works real well and saves space over a 3' gap, for example.


----------

